# Suggestions on blindfold method



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a video of me and Freddie blindfolding at his house. What I am wondering is if I should stick with Pochman and try to go faster, or should I learn a different method, like cycling? This was before chattahoochee when I could beat him, but he is better than me now and I think this is due to my method being slow. I practice a lot, about 10 times a day, but my average stays around 4:40. Thank you for your generous help! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkOnpR-iico


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2008)

It doesn't really matter if you switch. Just practice harder (go much faster than you are capable to).


----------



## hdskull (Jun 16, 2008)

How long have you been bld-ing ? Dennis can get sub1/near sub 1 times with old pochmann, so I think you can at least get sub 2. Just keep working on it!


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 16, 2008)

M2 is in many ways just a modified version of Old Pochmann, so you could try switching to that for edges.

Learning cycling might be a good idea because it's straightforward and the methods used can come in handy.


----------



## genwin (Jun 17, 2008)

i just learned 2-cycle... but i want to learn another method because it takes too long and for the most part I end up forgetting the memo part for EP.. what should i learn first old pochmann or 3-cycle(or any other methods for BLD)?? or is just a matter of preference...


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been learning M2 for the 4x4 and I thought I might switch to M2 R2 for 3x3. I know thats what freddie uses because the permutation move is only a M2, making it a lot faster.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 18, 2008)

genwin said:


> i just learned 2-cycle... but i want to learn another method because it takes too long and for the most part I end up forgetting the memo part for EP.. what should i learn first old pochmann or 3-cycle(or any other methods for BLD)?? or is just a matter of preference...



Matter of preference. I think 3 cycle is easier because there's less to remember. It can be argued both ways I guess, haha. I don't know much about M2 to say anything, but for me I find it hard to memorize the stickers.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 19, 2008)

Eh, 2 cycle has less to memo, as long as you get used to memoing the stickers lol.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not sure.

But M2 is a realy good choice for edges. For corner, I still prefer 3-cycles. But R2 make a goos mix with M2 especialy for parity fix !

If you are interested in big cubes (like me) You should try Chris's corner method based on commutators. His method keep centers safe (they don't rotate on themsleves) and is faster than R2 (but parity fix is harder !). You fix corner 2 by 2 in 8-10 moves each time. It's great but weird at the begining !


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 20, 2008)

Is TuRBo corners center-safe?


----------



## joey (Jun 20, 2008)

Umm. Some of the algs could be. Best to try see which ones are, on a 4x4/5x5.


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris methos isn't exactly trubo. The method is nased on commutator. But the finality is the same.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 20, 2008)

I was originally using pochman for the corners, but I found that R2 is faster.


----------

